# Light Green Printing Light Blue



## boost631 (Sep 6, 2014)

I have been doing dye sub for about 2 years with no problems until recently. Lately my light green prints have been coming out light blue. If I reprint it then it comes out normal. Sometimes I would have to print 2-3 times and it comes out normal. I am using a Ricoh SG3100dn with power driver if that helps. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## SunState (Mar 5, 2014)

Is this all over or just at the beginning of the printing?


----------



## boost631 (Sep 6, 2014)

Its just the beginning of the print most of the time and sometimes it also comes out in the beginning and middle.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

boost631 said:


> I have been doing dye sub for about 2 years with no problems until recently. Lately my light green prints have been coming out light blue. If I reprint it then it comes out normal. Sometimes I would have to print 2-3 times and it comes out normal. I am using a Ricoh SG3100dn with power driver if that helps. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


Green = Cyan + Yellow.

Cyan and yellow (and magenta and black) are pure colors and controlled in the individual ink channel. Green requires both yellow and cyan channels to create. Lose yellow then your green becomes cyan. 

Suspect you have intermittent ink flow in your yellow channel. Did you try head cleaning?


----------



## SunState (Mar 5, 2014)

I agree with Mike on yellow being missing, a nozzle check should show if it is flowing.

I had it happen on the 3110 a year or so ago and the yellow was missing in the first inch or 2 of the print. It had something to do with the print head height setting or the paper thickness setting (it's been awhile and I forget) David at Conde set me on the right path when his tech support didn't know.


----------



## brinked (Mar 21, 2010)

Do a nozzle check, make sure all your inks are coming out fine.

Also, make sure its not the image itself. I once had an issue where reds were coming out orange. Drove me insane. I found out it was because the first image and the second test image with red both had missing color profiles.


----------

